# Allure Sample Society November 2014 Spoilers and Discussion



## Kookymama (Oct 16, 2014)

With the hint of Malin &amp; Goetz being in the November box, we might as well get started with the discussion.


----------



## sunimunni (Oct 16, 2014)

I had never heard of this brand before your post! A google search told me prices are pretty steep for their products. lol


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 16, 2014)

Malin &amp; Goetz? I think I might just have to sign back up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## OiiO (Oct 16, 2014)

Now that's tempting!


----------



## splash79 (Oct 16, 2014)

Oh, I hope it's not the mojito lip balm. I received that in a Birchbox or Ipsy bag and liked it initially, but I think I was having a mild allergic reaction and had to stop using it.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Oct 16, 2014)

I hope it's not the lip balm either. I got one in my ipsy already and my friend also sent me one in the trade. It's great, but I don't need 3.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, anything but the lip balm!  While I use them, they just aren't that exciting and I already have this product as well.  It's nice as far as lip balms  go, but something else would be fantastic!


----------



## Emuhlyy (Oct 17, 2014)

Never tried this brand before, so that's exciting!


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Oct 20, 2014)

Ooh goodie I missed the lip balm when it came in Ipsy!  I can't wait to see what the item is!  (and for the sake of everyone who DID get the lip balm, I hope it's not that!)


----------



## nichayes (Oct 21, 2014)

They also have a wonderful face mask that I recived in a popsugar box. I would love more.


----------



## Queennie (Oct 24, 2014)

Hope it is not the lip balm! I love the lip balm, and have it, but I would love to try something new!

"Who's ready for a November #SampleSociety Spoiler? Here's a clue... every Nov. box will include a deluxe-size sample of this brand, below! If we receive 75 comments, we'll share the exact product"

They should be revealing the product very soon, as they have reached 80 commets as of right now on their Facebook page


----------



## Bizgirlva (Oct 24, 2014)

It's not the lip balm...



Spoiler









I'm ok with it, because I have 2 of the lip balms.  I like it but I prefer to try new (to me) products!


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 24, 2014)

Hmmm, sounds like a nice product, but not something I'm interested in.  I'll wait for another spoiler or 2 before I decide to resub or not.


----------



## amyd1259 (Oct 24, 2014)

I have way too much body wash from sub boxes. Not enough to make me want to resub. Hope the next spoiler is awesome.


----------



## jesemiaud (Oct 24, 2014)

I've tried that particular M+G product and I liked it quite a lot. I'm not sure that I'll resub though. I'll have to see what the additional spoilers are.


----------



## felicia1995 (Oct 24, 2014)

Yay! I'm excited about this one -- I've only tried a foil of their body wash before, and love bergamot.


----------



## dancersmum (Oct 24, 2014)

I like bergamot but this isn't enough for me to consider renewing...my sub finishes up this month...and with Oct and so far this month looking meh....I think I will take a break for a little while.  Part of me is hoping for some great spoilers so I will change my mind and part of me is hoping that I will enjoy the box/spoilers alot but just not want tor renew - I think I'm all sub boxed out now!  I have had 6 different boxes now and it looks like I'm going to cut down to one or two...


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 25, 2014)

Hmmm... not bad, but I'll wait for another spoiler (or two) before resubscribing.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 25, 2014)

This is a small sample that can be found at hotels. After last month, you would think their first spoiler would be either the value of the box or a FULL size item (and actually the advertised size).


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Oct 25, 2014)

I like this brand and I know I'll use the body wash eventually. But if the first spoiler supposes to be the best and the most exciting, I can say I'm disappointed now.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Oct 29, 2014)

Waiting to see what other spoilers pop up.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 29, 2014)

Hope the next spoiler is great because this one bores me.


----------



## Toby Burke (Oct 29, 2014)

By now (29th) they usually are on to the 2nd spoiler - I wonder if it they are hesitant given the feedback to the crappy spoilers of last month


----------



## SaraP (Oct 29, 2014)

Other then the m&amp;g, what was the other spoiler?


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 29, 2014)

sarap said:


> Other then the m&amp;g, what was the other spoiler?


Only one spoiler has been released so far.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie McBee (Oct 30, 2014)

One of the best parts about this box has always been the early spoilers. I think they stand to lose a lot of people not resubscribing if they don't continue the early spoilers, for fear of getting another box like last months.

Fingers crossed they post one today.


----------



## SaraP (Oct 30, 2014)

After last month's problems I was hoping they'd redeem themselves and I could sign up, but I need spoilers before I do...


----------



## candes (Oct 31, 2014)

May cancel sometime today due to lack of spoliers. I think this box has gone downhill. I was waiting for a black Friday Glossy box special like Tobygirl suggested. But I really like Nov's two spoilers. I need a really good deal for a years worth of Glossy box. I start my hunt today. Adios fellow SS Folks it will be rough letting this sub go, but I must.

You know that extra Sept box I got?  It is still sitting untouched...  And so is Octobers box except for the EL.  What does this tell me?  This box is not for me. 

Oh but I did give the extra Sept perfume sample away since it was unopened.  Dunno why I kept the other Sept perfume.  Maybe I will give that and Octobers perfumes to my daughter.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 31, 2014)

Have they seriously not released another spoiler yet?!  I'm still waiting to see another item or 2 before I decided if I should resub or not.


----------



## evildrporkchop (Oct 31, 2014)

I love M+G, but this new spoiler is not exciting to me at all. It's the MD Solarsciences Beauty Balm.


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks for posting that @@evildrporkchop!  I think I will pass on this months box.  Just not feeling excited for this one.


----------



## ikecarus (Oct 31, 2014)

evildrporkchop said:


> I love M+G, but this new spoiler is not exciting to me at all. It's the MD Solarsciences Beauty Balm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a terrible second spoiler but I don't think I'd spend $15 on this box so far.


----------



## JolieFleurs (Oct 31, 2014)

Ironically, an SPF 50 product is something my redheaded self can always use, but I still am not too torqued up about this spoiler. I have zero luck with sub boxes giving me tinted products that match skin tone. (And I understand why, but I'd just rather not get such things)


----------



## EdieEm (Nov 1, 2014)

Well, this makes my November no-buy a little easier.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 1, 2014)

Belch...


----------



## Shayleemeadows (Nov 1, 2014)

I cancelled. October was my 1st box and I got it for $10. I really don't feel this should be $15. It is a $10 box to me so far. Now if the $10 was points or cumulative and could be saved to use all at once in the shop then it might be worth it. i think I will save my $15 and go pick out a nice throw blanket at tj maxx instead.


----------



## Toby Burke (Nov 1, 2014)

Seriously! This is the best of what they have to offer this month?

This sub has gone downhill  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Nov 2, 2014)

I cancelled for now. If the third spoiler is not a full size and good brand product, I won't resub for this month.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 2, 2014)

Ugh. I'll wait for 3rd spoiler, but may cancel. This has gone straight back to the same old crap as before the "relaunch"


----------



## Flowerfish (Nov 2, 2014)

I like the look of the MD Solarsciences BB Cream. I use their sun screen and like it, I'd love to try the BB Cream so I re-subscribed after canceling last month. I really hope it is the lighter of the 2 shades that is sent out since I have fair skin. I hope the other products are good, the last couple of boxes were not winners for me, but so far I am happy with the first 2 spoilers for this month.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 2, 2014)

I cancelled tonight, brother of these spoilers did it for me. If there's a fabulous third spoiler I may resub, disappointing last few months IMHO.


----------



## Weebs (Nov 2, 2014)

I cancelled today.  The spoilers are blah and I could use the $15 a month for something more exciting.


----------



## Kristen121 (Nov 2, 2014)

Unless the next spoiler is great, I won't be resubbing this month. I would like and use the body wash, but I never feel like high end body washes are any better than something I can pick up at Target. I have BB/CC cream samples coming out my ears, so I don't need another.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 3, 2014)

Not sure what is going on with this box.  After the first few months of the "new and improved", they set some really high expectations!  Last month was ok, but not exciting and this month is turning out to be pretty boring as well.  The brands are great, but the sample sizes look tiny.  Hopefully, the next spoiler will be a really good one!  Again, I figure it's only $15, but the first few months were so great, I just expect something a little better.  Not every month will be a win for everyone, but the spoilers should be way more exciting than this!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm a little cautious about the MD Solarsciences. Last time this brand was offered, I received a tube of nothing but air. Fortunately I like the Bergamot body wash. This is one of those things I'd buy as a treat if I were PMS-y or something; it's a nice item but I'm not going batcrap crazy over it.


----------



## smartinoff (Nov 3, 2014)

They are starting to take the "sample" part off Sample Society really literally. I canceled before last month's box but I was really hoping to have a reason to resubscribe.


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't believe I'm saying this - but right now IPSY is looking way way way better thank Sample Society!


----------



## britty (Nov 4, 2014)

SS is breaking my heart, I LOVED this service for the longest and it deteriorating so quickly.  I unsubbed last month as soon as I found out about the Loreal and was hoping they would give me a reason to resub this month. But this stuff just doesn't fit the bill.


----------



## Sadejane (Nov 4, 2014)

I can't figure out what is going on with this box. I unsubbed after September's box and it seems like they're on this insane downward spiral.  Unless the last two spoilers are incredible, there's no way this box has much value.  I can't help but wonder if they've had a sudden change of leadership and don't have someone who can reel in the 'luxe' brands.  

Malin and Goetz is a great brand, but that teeny size is the pits.  The first few boxes after their revamp had me so excited and I thought they might end up being the best sub box out there.  Gee whiz, how quickly things changed.  

I'm also surprised everyone's dashboards haven't been updated yet, since it used to be up the first day or so of the month.  I'm guessing they've lost a ton of subscribers, but they sure don't seem to be doing much to lure people back in.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 4, 2014)

It's Freaking Allure!!! They have to have some pull in the market!?!?!


----------



## eas00 (Nov 4, 2014)

I am really disappointed by the spoilers so far. I don't really need the two spoiler items especially for $15. It says on the dashboard that they are going to start shipping on November 7th so when do you think I should cancel if I decide to cancel. I'm holding out a little bit longer so see if they release another spoiler.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 4, 2014)

eas00 said:


> I am really disappointed by the spoilers so far. I don't really need the two spoiler items especially for $15. It says on the dashboard that they are going to start shipping on November 7th so when do you think I should cancel if I decide to cancel. I'm holding out a little bit longer so see if they release another spoiler.


I tried to cancel yesterday and my order was already being processed.. I couldn't get the Contact Us page to open to find an email address to contact


----------



## Chelsea Bates (Nov 4, 2014)

Revealed products were posted on BeautyBar's Facebook page!


----------



## amyd1259 (Nov 4, 2014)

So glad I cancelled. More mascara, more perfume, more Alterna. Bleh.


----------



## Saffyra (Nov 4, 2014)

Perfume in every single box does not make me happy.  It's already a pretty polarizing product (even Birchbox gives an option to get less of it) so I don't know why they insist on including it in every box!


----------



## smartinoff (Nov 4, 2014)

I don't think I would have hated the box if I had gotten it but I'm happy I didn't spend 15 on it. I ordered from sephora the other day and got a beauty bag with 8 samples in it with my order. I'm happy I spent my money there instead, even if it was more.


----------



## eas00 (Nov 4, 2014)

kira685 said:


> I tried to cancel yesterday and my order was already being processed.. I couldn't get the Contact Us page to open to find an email address to contact


It let me cancel but I noticed I already have a pending charge on my credit card from them. I am going to email them and hope they won't send me a November box. It is not worth $15 + tax for me. You can call them at 1.888.696.0423 or click the email us under the Sample Society Quick Links on your dashboard. I hope they will let you cancel. If I don't hear anything by tomorrow afternoon I will call.


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 4, 2014)

I just cancelled. Then I checked my credit card and it looks like they charged me yesterday, but now they are giving me a refund. I was going to give it one more month, but I do not use perfume, don't need mascara, don't need shower gel. The other 2 were okay but nothing to get excited about. This is the 3rd time I have tried this box and I always cancel. I am only getting birchbox this month, but I need to use up some stuff before I decide if I want to subscribe to any other boxes.


----------



## Pimwee Songwathana (Nov 4, 2014)

So glad I cancelled this month and put a couple more bucks to get August QVC Test Tube that is on sale now instead. Great brands and I know I'm using them. Best decision ever!

By the way, I don't mind perfume every month, as long as I can use it. The one I got last month wasn't my taste at all.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 4, 2014)

eas00 said:


> It let me cancel but I noticed I already have a pending charge on my credit card from them. I am going to email them and hope they won't send me a November box. It is not worth $15 + tax for me. You can call them at 1.888.696.0423 or click the email us under the Sample Society Quick Links on your dashboard. I hope they will let you cancel. If I don't hear anything by tomorrow afternoon I will call.


weird, i spent more time looking today, and there's a help center at the top with a email us too lol. I was able to cancel SS, but because of the charge, i figured i hadn't canceled Nov's box.


----------



## dancersmum (Nov 5, 2014)

super unimpressed - all I can say is good bye Sample Society....my last month and somehow I think its unlikely I will be back!  Glossy has been better value if I can get a deal...at least some of their boxes have been amazing (BG gift certs)...


----------



## Bikerchic (Nov 5, 2014)

Not regretting my decision to cancel.  I would have liked the Alterna product, I know most people are sick of seeing the brand in boxes but I have loved every item I've ever tried.  But aside from the Alterna, I probably wouldn't have used the other stuff.  Oh well, I'll continue to watch spoilers for the coming months and might resub at some point in the future.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 5, 2014)

Urk, I was sure that I would be regretting bailing on this. Not so much. *So* glad I'm in on what is shaping up to be the golden age of indie subs instead.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't mind this box, actually!  I love Alterna, especially the caviar line and I also love fragrance samples.  I can never seem to get through a whole bottle before I get tired of the scent.  I will use the mascara and the body wash, so overall, I am happy.  I hope everyone who isn't happy is able to get their box cancelled, though!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 5, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> I don't mind this box, actually!  I love Alterna, especially the caviar line and I also love fragrance samples.  I can never seem to get through a whole bottle before I get tired of the scent.  I will use the mascara and the body wash, so overall, I am happy.  I hope everyone who isn't happy is able to get their box cancelled, though!


I agree, although I won't use the Alterna product but they're so easily traded I don't really stress over it.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 5, 2014)

ALTERNA AGAIN?????


----------



## lechatonrose (Nov 6, 2014)

I was really hoping they'd make me regret canceling by having a fantastic box so I could resubscribe. I guess it's time to find a new sub. I was hoping Allure would put something nice together consistently, but now I'm not so sure they're involved anymore. Or at the very least want to be. Unless I'm missing something, that box looks like they're TRYING to get everyone to unsubscribe.


----------



## lovelockdown (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm so disappointed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I subscribed for September, after seeing the August box. September wasn't too bad. The cream made it worth it.

Octobers was extremely underwhelming, but I figured every subscription is once in a while.

When I saw the box reveal it made sense why they stopped at two spoilers... I guess they didn't want people to cancel. There's not one thing in this box that I'm excited for.


----------



## polkadot63 (Nov 6, 2014)

I am cancelling - so disappointed in Allure! I will just buy the sample boxes when they are on sale from now on.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 7, 2014)

My dashboard loaded:



Spoiler










*Alterna* Caviar Omega Oil Deluxe SS Sample



 











*Calvin Klein* Reveal Fragrance Sample for SS


 
 








*LORAC* Cobra Mascara Sample



 








*Malin + Goetz* Bergamot Body Wash SS



 








*MDSolarSciences* MD Creme Mineral Beauty Balm SPF 50 Deluxe Sample


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Nov 7, 2014)

Wow this is a big box of meh this month. Glad I cancelled, but happy for those who are happy with it!


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 7, 2014)

I think Alterna is to Sample Society what Be a Bombshell is to Ipsy--something repeated way too much, the only difference is that Alterna usually doesn't smell like burning tires that have been doused with sewer water.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 8, 2014)

Good grief that box isn't worth 15!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 9, 2014)

SS needs to get it together. I'm really disappointed with the October and November box. You would think they would be able to come up with better things to put in the box. If December isn't better I'm canceling. It's 3 strikes and you're out with me.


----------



## ChicagoBlonde (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm also a huge fan of Alterna so I'm happy to try out a new product from them. The rest of the box looks a bit skint though.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 10, 2014)

Not that anyone cares but I'll get my box today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll post pic's when it arrives later on.


----------



## kira685 (Nov 10, 2014)

It looks like my cancelation applied to my box that was processing - the status updated to canceled  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Nov 10, 2014)

I got my box, but no one will care.

Here are the sizes for the one or two of you who forgot to cancel 

Shower gel: 1 oz, smells like it could work for men or women.

MDSolar: .17 oz, I like it, good texture and the color will work for me.

Lorac mascara: .14 oz, the brush is shaped like a cobra head, interesting.

Reveal perfume, .04 oz, spray bottle top, I really like this scent, floral woody scent

Meh Alterna, .20oz, medicine dropper top and mine was bent. I freaking hate this packaging choice. Mine always arrived bent or broken. Which lessens my ability to trade it. The consistency is pretty...slimy. heh.  




The whole box:


----------



## Karly65 (Nov 10, 2014)

Not that I'm all that excited to get the box, but I am a bit upset that the UPS guy delivered it to the wrong place. He apparently left on my front porch. The problem is that I don't have a front porch, I'm in an apartment building. I looked like a creeper walking around my building in my PJs to see if it was left at the wrong door.

Waiting for a call back from my local Ups place. Honestly, I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## makeuptalks (Nov 10, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I got my box, but no one will care.
> 
> Here are the sizes for the one or two of you who forgot to cancel  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> ...


I care! Thanks for posting! I actually really liked the October box because the products were perfect for me. I'm looking forward to the Alterna and body wash in this one. Possibly the mascara but I'm loyal to Bobbi Brown so we will see.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm giving this until January. If nothing improves I'll drop this , add an extra BB,  and pocket the $5 savings.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 11, 2014)

Ugh, is there a trade thread for this box? I'd love to give the Alterna a new home--this stuff is not going to be friendly to my very short and very fine hair!


----------



## Lynn Haller (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow! The samples are really small this month. I expected maybe at least the mascara to be larger?! I don't know, I was ok with the products, but with everything being so tiny, not so much worth the $15.


----------



## atomic (Nov 11, 2014)

I was someone who liked last month's box, but this month's box is underwhelming. I wish I would have cancelled before they shipped it.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 11, 2014)

So the samples are super small this month and can someone please tell me why the samples are so dusty?? Lol. Very disappointed with the sample sizes and I do not feel like this box is worth $15. Wtf SS..wtf.


----------



## SaraP (Nov 11, 2014)

They really need to up their game if they want to charge $15, it's looking more like a $10 box at this point.

@@littlemissnurse that lipstick in your photo is fierce!


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 11, 2014)

sarap said:


> They really need to up their game if they want to charge $15, it's looking more like a $10 box at this point.
> 
> @@littlemissnurse that lipstick in your photo is fierce!


Haha thanks! It's actually ulta brand lipstick


----------



## vanstoj (Nov 12, 2014)

I had to break out my microscope to see the samples this month!  I was underwhelmed to say the least.  One more month, and if no improvement, I will cancel for the January box.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 12, 2014)

littlemissnurse said:


> So the samples are super small this month and can someone please tell me why the samples are so dusty?? Lol. Very disappointed with the sample sizes and I do not feel like this box is worth $15. Wtf SS..wtf.


Ugh the dust drives me nuts. I think it's from the crinkle cut paper they use as filler material.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 12, 2014)

vanstoj said:


> I had to break out my microscope to see the samples this month! I was underwhelmed to say the least. One more month, and if no improvement, I will cancel for the January box.


Same here. If December isn't good I'm canceling. I signed up after seeing how good the August and September boxes were and I am less than thrilled with October and November boxes. I can honestly say I liked my birchbox and ipsy bag better than SS last month.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 12, 2014)

panicked said:


> Ugh the dust drives me nuts. I think it's from the crinkle cut paper they use as filler material.


Ooohhh I never thought about it being from the filler material


----------



## Karly65 (Nov 12, 2014)

I semi-rage canceled after I finally got my box. I looked at what was in it, and like a lot of you, thought, 'why am I paying $15 for this?'

I seem to be a box jinx. The subs always look good, I subscribe and it goes downhill. I think it has happened to every one I subscribed to so far. So knowing my luck, the box will be amazing next month.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sarahtyler (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm giving this one more month as well. I joined in Sept because the August and Sept boxes were great, but I have not been impressed since.


----------



## felicia1995 (Nov 12, 2014)

littlemissnurse said:


> Ooohhh I never thought about it being from the filler material I was just thinking that it was samples that had been sitting around in their warehouse for forever haha


The biggest upside I've seen so far to the Sample Society revamp is that they now use white paper instead of black. The black dust made everything look really grungy.

I got my box today. It is 3 degrees Fahrenheit here, so I was shocked that nothing in the box had frozen and/or exploded.  Does everyone's Alterna oil have the dropper top jutting out at an odd angle? It seems like when you screw the vial closed, the glass dropper end hits the bottom and pushes the rubber end halfway out of the packaging, but it doesn't seem very secure against spills if you don't screw it all the way shut. I'm letting everything else warm up before I put 3-degree BB cream on my face, lol.


----------



## littlemissnurse (Nov 12, 2014)

I tried the body wash today and I thought it had a nice fresh scent. I just wish it had been a bigger sample. On their website they even specifically state that there will be five DELUXE size samples. It may just be me but I don't consider those little tubes deluxe sized.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 13, 2014)

Well at least when I don't like something it can go into my Circular Swap/Secret Santa pile. My sub might be worth keeping for that reason, someone is usually always happy to get the skincare, body, and hair products.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Nov 16, 2014)

All of my sub boxes are on the chopping block after December.  I think I'm officially tiny sampled out.  Despite trying really hard this month to justify $15 for this box, I just couldn't do it.  SS as well as BB and Ipsy have lost their luster.


----------



## JenTX (Nov 16, 2014)

Kimb3rly said:


> All of my sub boxes are on the chopping block after December.  I think I'm officially tiny sampled out.  Despite trying really hard this month to justify $15 for this box, I just couldn't do it.  SS as well as BB and Ipsy have lost their luster.


If it wasn't for the points system, BB would be on the chopping block for me too. SS and Ipsy were already chopped.


----------



## lraien (Nov 16, 2014)

My Alterna was nearly empty. There wasn't even enough for the dime size recommended in the booklet.

Speaking of the booklet, after reading it, it sounds like Allure thinks these samples suck as much as we do. They didn't even try to feign excitement in their synopsis. I wonder if they'll be looking to dissolve this new partnership soon.


----------



## Kimb3rly (Nov 16, 2014)

JenTX said:


> If it wasn't for the points system, BB would be on the chopping block for me too. SS and Ipsy were already chopped.


That's the only thing that's made me hold on so long.  I get BB Man for my husband and I'll keep it, but it'll also take me twice as long to rack up points now.


----------



## Mistimoop (Nov 17, 2014)

My Alterna oil wasn't even secured in the paper holder, the lid was bent off and there was oil all over the entire inside of my box. I will say that I emailed pics to SS and they sent me a brand new box overnight. So, A++ for their customer service department.



panicked said:


> I got my box today. It is 3 degrees Fahrenheit here, so I was shocked that nothing in the box had frozen and/or exploded.  Does everyone's Alterna oil have the dropper top jutting out at an odd angle? It seems like when you screw the vial closed, the glass dropper end hits the bottom and pushes the rubber end halfway out of the packaging, but it doesn't seem very secure against spills if you don't screw it all the way shut. I'm letting everything else warm up before I put 3-degree BB cream on my face, lol.


----------

